# Ideal H&C extra wide saddle



## fairyclare (9 January 2009)

I have just had the saddler to Lia, the long and short of it is my Pessoa doesn't fit at all *sobs* he has measured her up and recommended an Ideal H&amp;C saddle as the only thing going to fit her as she is so wide/flat backed (think highland pony with horse legs) 

The only problem is extra wide secondhand saddles don't come along very often, and i really can justify spending nearly £1000 on a brand new saddle for a horse that does (at best) 3 days a week hacking!
He was quite specific re type of saddle and explained why other brands/types just wouldn't work on her shape.

I have tried ebay and googled 'Ideal H&amp;C extra wide saddle' but to no avail, can anyone think anywhere else i can try to source this specific saddle??

I now have my beautiful Pessoa to sell 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 is ebay the best place to sell it or should i try putting adverts up in Ingatestone saddlery first?

Oh, and what is the going rate for a Pessoa in VGC these days??

Thankies

FC xx


----------



## Michelle22 (9 January 2009)

Not sure on prices, pretty rubbish with that side of things.

Maybe a Wintec Wide sould suit your girl? (at £325 new they are good value)

x


----------



## alsxx (9 January 2009)

Try horse quest i have seen a few extra wide saddles on there. x


----------



## fairyclare (9 January 2009)

Thanks Hoochalicious but i really dislike synthetic saddles, i have nothing against people who do use them, i however am a bit of a traditionalist when it comes to saddles and them being leather.
Also, the tree is unsuitable for her body shape (saddlers words not mine!) so i am really on the hunt for a specific saddle.

FC x


----------



## Chunkie (9 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The only problem is extra wide secondhand saddles don't come along very often, and i really can justify spending nearly £1000 on a brand new saddle for a horse that does (at best) 3 days a week hacking 

[/ QUOTE ]

Did you mean you can't justify it?

I had a similar problem, I just could not find a second hand saddle to fit my mare who could seat 12 for dinner on her back.  I bought a new Ideal H&amp;C for her 5 years ago and have never looked back.

I know it's a lot of money (gone up a bit since I bought mine though!) but it is in an investment in your horse's future health and wellbeing.

Good luck on your search - it will be well worth it when you get one.


----------



## alsxx (9 January 2009)

Did the saddler actually try on the ideal H&amp;C saddle?

I'd be reluctant to only search for one type of saddle if I was only going on advice not actual proof that it fitted...I have been in the same boat with a very flat, wide mare and ended up with a comfort saddle from the saddle exchange.


----------



## cobden99 (9 January 2009)

Oakfield saddlery had a 17" Ideal H&amp;C second hand in, although may have been wide and not x wide - Village saddlery in Warrington may have some in as well. Have you tried saddles-direct  ? they sometimes have some online.


----------



## CazD (9 January 2009)

I would keep looking on ebay if I were you. They do turn up fairly regularly. Also advertise on all of the horsey websites that you are looking for one.  We have Ideal H&amp;C's for our horses.  We bought one brand new from the saddler but I was able to get the one for my pony off ebay for £350.00 and it's in great condition.


----------



## fairyclare (9 January 2009)

Yes Chunkie, i ment i can't, lol

He didn't have anything on board that would fit her so i didn't try anything on.

TBH, i think i will probably just end up buying a new one from him, i am just so concerned about being 'had over' where saddles are concerned, i have been stitched up on more than one ocassion and ended up spending huge amouts of money on saddles, physio's etc all because someone was determind to sell me something which was totally wrong.

FC x


----------



## jen1 (9 January 2009)

Try Martin Wilkinsons they have a huge selection of saddles mostly Albion and Ideal.

http://www.martinwilkinson.com/webshaper/store/viewProd.asp?pkProductItem=1325

and this one!

http://www.martinwilkinson.com/webshaper/store/viewProd.asp?pkProductItem=1138


----------



## Jingleballs (9 January 2009)

What about a treeless saddle ( you can get them for a couple of hundred quid) which may do the job while you perhaps look for a longer term solution.

You could also try a saddle company saddle - they do cob versions and have adjustable trees and go to XXW fittings - I paid £600 for mine new but you can buy them second hand for around £200 - £250.


----------



## the watcher (9 January 2009)

I think you can look at other makes. With several years of experience in finding XW saddles for Highland ponies i can tell you that the Silhouette XW working hunter saddle will fit this type and has straighter flaps for big shoulders, and Saddle Company saddles are also a good choice


----------



## Araminta (9 January 2009)

Hi Clare, There is a H&amp;C on ebay ending in 2 days.
18" will be fine for you and Lia.


----------



## Araminta (9 January 2009)

Or I have a saddle company saddle that I guess would fit!


----------



## fairhill (9 January 2009)

I got a brand new ideal h&amp;c saddle in the frogpool sale and ended up part-exing it as it wasn't a great fit for the horse or me. The seat is very flat and my saddler said she found  it  hard finding horses which are suitable for them. 

I agree with the watcher about silhouette saddles - I've had a few to fit a wide horse, and also heritage are good ones. Plus they're both about £600 for a brand new saddle.


----------



## fairyclare (9 January 2009)

Thanks Julie, thats only wide though, she was measured as extra wide this morning by Martin Wilkinson 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 blinkin' typical isn't it!!!


----------



## fairyclare (9 January 2009)

Jen1, it was Martin Wilkinson who came out to me today.

I need a 17"5, he said he had a 17" in secondhand but it wouldn't be big enough to fit us both comfortably.


----------



## Taffster (9 January 2009)

I know where there is just the thing your looking for, i tried it for my cob earlier but it was too big! the Ideal highland and cob saddle really is a massively wide saddle. It is second hand from a saddlery i think it was about £400 he also sells them new for about £700. If you interested just PM n i'll give you the number to ring him and check he still has it


----------



## fairyclare (9 January 2009)

Taffster, if you could PM me with the number that would be fab 
	
	
		
		
	


	





FC xx


----------



## Araminta (9 January 2009)

Did Martin def say extra wide in a h&amp;c? they come up soooooo wide.


----------



## fairyclare (9 January 2009)

Yep, he said extra wide.

I was all optamistic this morning that i would have a saddle to ride in but throughout the course of the day i am fast loosing faith that i will 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*stamps feet, i just want a saddle FFS ggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

That feels better!

FC x


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 January 2009)

I just px my previous XXW ideal H&amp;C today for the same make of saddle just narrower as mine was overweight before. Typical!!


----------



## Keltic (9 January 2009)

Ive got a H&amp;C ideal xw saddle, i just dropped lucky on it, it is very comfy for me and my ned, they do come up 2nd hand mine was 6 months old when i got it and it was a bargain! Keep looking im sure one will come up.

Have you looked on

http://www.saddlesdirect.co.uk/


----------



## fairyclare (9 January 2009)

Thanks Keltic, i have looked on saddles direct, they don't have any extra wide saddles 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have decided (parents have offered to pay, love them) to buy a new saddle, i think i am being a bit unrealistic in my search tbh, my horse is extremly hard to fit aparently, so i think new is probably the only way to go, also, i want a GP/Jumping and its seems to be mainly working hunter and show saddles that are going secondhand.

Have been looking at the Barnsby cob/haflinger saddle, what are peoples thoughts on those?

FC x


----------

